# I'll be fostering a yorkie



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I will be fostering a little Yorkie. Belongs to step son's ex girlfriends dog. She got him to use to stud for hire. He gets too wound up and excited with kids running all over and nips at kids. So she gave him to her brother but brother may have abused him. Came back sick and passing blood in urine. She took him to vet. 
We can take him for a short time as I'm looking at more surgery real soon. 
He's just under a year not castrated. Will have more info tomorrow.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Dear angel, with all on your plate, you take on more. Hope all works out well with him.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michelle that's awesome that you and Al can bring that little baby into your home for a short time. Just make sure you don't over do ok:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Michelle, bless your heart. You are so sweet and nice. That's wonderful of you to foster , but yes, take it easy..Can't wait to see pictures and hear how he does.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad you can take him and find him a new home, wish I was closer to help you out with him.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless your heart! With all you have going on. Hopefully you will find a home for that sweet baby soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Michelle, let us know more,when you can,about this new little one. You will be a great foster mommy. :chili: Take care of yourself though :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She brought Jacks over and he's nippy with my dogs and he nipped me..He's a fear biter, terrorized by a toddler for the last 9 months... but he settled down once he was here and let me pet him and give him belly rubs..Al said, not this time since Rylee can't get worked up right now and this Yorkie as cute as he is, is young, 11 months would be too much on my crew, especially Rylee.I'm working with the Wood County shelter, they have a good foster network to see if they can help...
If I didnt' have so much going on,I'd do it.I wanted to but Al had to tell me not this time and he's right.Rylee is delicate right now and I can't risk his health..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This is Jacks he's a Yorkie mix about 12 pounds.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's cute.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

He's very cute, Michelle but I totally agree with Al. Not this time for Rylee or even this time for you. You have too much on your plate right now and you need to take care of what's there first...Rylee and your impending surgery. :grouphug: Hoping they can find a good foster who will work with him.


----------

